# Boston



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow, nobody watched the world series? Good on Boston,and good on Papi8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I watched . Made me want to grow a beard.:V|:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Didn't watch. I'm to the point where pro ball of any sort just seems too mechanical to me, especially pro football. Remember the days when pro teams would throw a few fake punts, flea flickers (it has nothing to do with fleas if that's what you're worried about), and no one was worried about the name of the Washington Redskins. Anymore, it's bland!

And when will the pro football teams go to the overtime like the college game. I mean really, flip a coin and first team kicks a field goal? That needs to change.

Pro baseball is the same--too mechanical--no one steals home anymore. No excitement. Bland.

Pro basketball--give me the biggest guys who can pound on you under the hoop and we're going to win. Bring back the fineness years when a foul was foul and there was less whining. Dribble, pass, and shoot, and actually run some plays other than the inside out pound the mound and rebound stuff.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

HighNDry said:


> Didn't watch. I'm to the point where pro ball of any sort just seems too mechanical to me, especially pro football. Remember the days when pro teams would throw a few fake punts, flea flickers (it has nothing to do with fleas if that's what you're worried about), and no one was worried about the name of the Washington Redskins. Anymore, it's bland!
> 
> And when will the pro football teams go to the overtime like the college game. I mean really, flip a coin and first team kicks a field goal? That needs to change.
> 
> ...


I agree on pro sports anymore. Who knows, it used to be interesting to me in my younger years but as I get older there is no interest for me in watching them any more, at least on TV. Now if I go to a game then it is more interesting but then I like to watch the fans and not the game.

HighNDry it must be a long time since you paid any attention to the pro football game. The OT rules have changed. They flip a coin and if the first team that gets the ball only scores a field goal the other team gets a chance, if the first team scores a touch down then game over.

But back on subject, kudos to Boston. They got the job done even after some weird game ending plays. Who would of thought a game would of ended on a interference play, and then the pick off. Both will be talked about around water coolers for a long time.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Props the The Sox. Not a huge fan, but after going to a game in Fenway a few years back, I got infected with the Sox. A Red Sox game in Fenway is a religious experience. It is a very proud franchise, with the best fans I've been around for any sport. I didn't catch all the games in the series, but enough to enjoy it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> Props the The Sox. Not a huge fan, but after going to a game in Fenway a few years back, I got infected with the Sox. A Red Sox game in Fenway is a religious experience. It is a very proud franchise, with the best fans I've been around for any sport. I didn't catch all the games in the series, but enough to enjoy it.
> 
> Been there,Fenway was way cool.Only major league game Ive been to,was awesome.Not a bad hot dog too


----------



## troutmedic (Nov 1, 2013)

Great series. Not much of a Boston fan but good anyway.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

As a Cards fan it stung a bit. But got to give it to the Sox they are a fun team and are a joy to watch. I kinda had a feeling it would end this way when before game one they did a tribute to the marathon victims. To much emotion going for them.
Papi was unbelievable I have never seen someone so locked in.


----------

